# companies with backpack designing?



## Throwbackline (Jul 1, 2006)

for some reason, spreadshirt.net has backpacks, but spreadshirt.com doesnt, and i dont understand german....

what other companies are out there like spreadshirt and cafepress that offer backpack printing?


----------



## Throwbackline (Jul 1, 2006)

any1 got this info?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are no other companies that offer backpack printing on demand that I know of.


----------



## ItsNnicholas (Jul 19, 2010)

Well you can check alibaba.com I talk to alot of wholesalers there about the "weird" stuff (backpack, belts, beanie etc.)

*I only think you can embroider but you could give it a shot

P.S. You can negotiate with them so don't be scared!


----------

